# Central ny orchid society fall show and sale



## cnycharles (Oct 4, 2019)

Is this weekend, Saturday and Sunday October 5th and 6th at the Beaver Lake Nature Center in Baldwinsville NY. There is a fee for parking at the site but the show is free. Vendors will be Marlow Orchids, Main Street Orchids, Orchidphile and Kelley’s Korner Orchid Supplies. Piping Rock won’t be vending as they’ve been sold and while in process of changing hands they couldn’t attend this show. 

more details can be found at cnyos.org


----------

